# 4dKH water



## rubadub (Sep 12, 2010)

wheres the best place to get some 4dKH water


----------



## k2x5 (Mar 12, 2008)

Several people have it for sale in the Market Place here. Or, you can also make it fairly cheap.

Do a google search for "4dkh solution" and you'll get lots of results and very detailed instructions.


----------



## tankies (Feb 1, 2012)

k2x5 said:


> Several people have it for sale in the Market Place here. Or, you can also make it fairly cheap.
> 
> Do a google search for "4dkh solution" and you'll get lots of results and very detailed instructions.


I agree. Save your money and just make your own solution. Goodluck!


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

If you're in my neck of the woods, you're welcome to pop by and I can set you up. I make a 200dKH solution, then dilute 10ml in 490ml of distilled water to make a 4dKH, all I'd ask is you'd pay it forward and help someone else out when you can.


----------

